# Dog Training



## goldcasmolly (Nov 6, 2006)

I am just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for where to take a lab for hunting training. I am researching information for a friend who wants his pup professional trained.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

What state do you want to have him trained in? I know several good trainers in MN. Also how much do you want to spend? Agood trainer will charge on the low end $500 a month to $1,000 a month.

Dan


----------



## goldcasmolly (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not sure on what he wants to spend, I was just looking for suggestions in the ND or MN area. I found one SPRING CREEK?? does anyone know anything about it?? Recommendations???


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

You can contact Jim Enlow, or Chris Boerger. Jim lives north of Grand Forks and is very reasonably priced and Chris lives in Crookston and I do not know what he charges.

Chris Boerger
E-mail Address(es): [email protected]

Jim Enlow
E-mail Address(es): [email protected]


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I second Tom's recommendations. Both are good friends of mine. Jim specializes in OB and mostly upland training. Chris is universal w/ waterfowl, handling, upland, etc.

Here is some more contact info for them.

Chris -- 
www.windsorkennels.com
(218) 281-5287

Jim
-- (701) 696-2572

Good luck

Mike


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

My dog is going to Chris this weekend. He is a pretty good guy to work with. I bought my pup from him. He has a 3 month program, $500/month. The first month is obedience work, second is force fetching, and the final month is putting your dog is hunting situations (water work, field work, flushing, etc) I would give Chris a call.


----------

